# MAC discount.



## miss_mod (Jun 28, 2006)

How does the MAC discount work?
Do you have to pay a fee for it? What about for those who are MA's at MAC counters. 
I heard that you can only use your discount at freestanding stores and not counters.


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 28, 2006)

Here are some links that will anwser your questions http://www.macpro.com/templates/user/benefits.tmpl
http://www.macpro.com/templates/user/enrollment.tmpl. Hope it helps.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 28, 2006)

This is covered, quite extensively, in the FAQ forum: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432


----------

